# Please Help With Tailstock 1 Inch Straight Shank?



## Playingwithmetal (Jan 13, 2016)

hey everyone,
  I am having a hard time finding a adapter to mt3 for my lathe tailstock center hole.  The machine that was given to me came with a dull dead center and I would like to get a Chuck and live center for the tailstock.  My mill has tons of mt3 tooling so in a perfect world I would be able to adapt the tailstock hole to mt3.  Or just find a supplier that had centers with a matching shank.  It is 1" straight and has a keyway slot running the shaft of the dead center I have and threads that meet with the back of the tailstock and can be moved forward and backward with the handle.  Here are the pics.  You have all been super helpful before and know this will be a simple question for some of you.  
Thanks
Dylan


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 13, 2016)

I believe you have a dead center with a Morse Taper installed in the tailstock quill.  You can probably just put a good solid punch in from the back side (through the nut) - give it a good whap with a hammer and that dead center will pop out.  You will then need to figure out what the tailstock screw is not bumping the center out when the quill is retracted (perhaps that dead center has been shortened in the back end?).  Be careful that you don't damage the threads or bang up the fit of the quill at all.

If the center is proving difficult to remove from the quill barrel, please post back.  There are tricks to getting very tight centers out, but chances are a good sturdy punch and a sharp wrap with a hammer and you'll get that dead center knocked out.

What make a model of lathe is it?  There is probably someone here who can confirm what taper you have.

Let us know how it works out.  Regards, David


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 13, 2016)

It looks like what you have there is the tailstock quill, and the dead center is stuck in the taper of the quill.  You will need to press it out.  Some penetrating oil might help.


----------



## Playingwithmetal (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks so much.  You were correct.  I just went out and popped it out.  It's a mt3 taper which makes me so happy.  I have lots of tooling and collets ect.  Thanks so much.  Your experience is always so helpful


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 14, 2016)

When you retract the tail stock quill it should eject the center or what ever you are using. when the crank comes to a stop just give it a bump. To eject what ever tool you have in it.


----------



## Wisrianni (Jan 19, 2016)

it looks like its stuck in there. i used a little heat to press a drill chuck out of my tail stock quill. it was stuck in there really bad (i got a deal from ebay the seller couldnt remove the chuck so i got that for free). just heat the outside of the quil real fast and use the screw in the tail stock to press it out. if its too tight then switch to a press.


----------



## kwoodhands (Jan 28, 2016)

Playingwithmetal said:


> Thanks so much.  You were correct.  I just went out and popped it out.  It's a mt3 taper which makes me so happy.  I have lots of tooling and collets ect.  Thanks so much.  Your experience is always so helpful



Now that the center is free,look at the small end. If there is a screw or at least threaded for one ,then back the screw out some. Try 1/8" for starters.Install the center and try to eject it.If it ejects,a dab of blue Loctite on the threads and screw it back to 1/8" projection.
If there is no screw hole,mount center in a chuck,I realize the taper makes this a PITA.The center usually has at least 1/4" of stock with no taper,chuck it here.A lot of center sticking out so go slow. Center drill, then finish with a #5 drill about 3/4" deep.Tap for 1/4-20 threads.Install a short bolt or screw to lengthen the center.

mike


----------

